# Haplochromis sp. "All Red"



## auratum (Jul 6, 2006)

I got these from a person in FL. They looks much like the fish I grew in the past under this name. Does this fish match the description for "All Red" and if so, has it been given a more official name than "All Red"?

These pictures are both of the same fish (dominant male) using flash. He is around 5" TL and has been squabling with my Pundamilia nyererei (Ruti Island). No hybrid worries as they have been isolated in different tanks.



















Thanks,
Patrick


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi it seems good to me.
xris


----------



## alanastar (Mar 6, 2006)

:drooling: 
a very nice fish


----------



## tydus88 (Nov 23, 2007)

Are these the all red lake nawamapsa or the all red lake edward?


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

tydus88 said:


> Are these the all red lake nawamapsa or the all red lake edward?


They are the Haplochromis sp "All Red" Kyoga/Nawamapsa

Here's mine:









Also refeered to as Xystichromis sp "Kyoga Flameback"

Kevin


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

Very nice colors on that fish and looks good. 8)


----------

